# Sticky  HOW TO POST PICTURES



## GSDBESTK9

*Go to http://www.photobucket.com and open an account (it's free). Once you have created your account go to "my album" page and you should see something like this...








Use the "Browse" buttoms to locate the picture(s) you want to upload from your C drive. Click on the picture(s) and click on "Upload".
Once the pictures are uploaded, it will look something like this:








Copy the "IMG Code" by clicking on the box, right clicking your mouse and copy. Then paste that link onto the body of your message here on the board.
<span style="color: #FF0000">If your picture is bigger than 800x600, click on "edit" above the picture (or just click on the picture you want to resize) and then click on "resize" again above the picture, then choose the web board option. </span>







*


----------



## lhczth

bump for board pruning


----------

